# Did your parents love classic? my father yes, my mother opera but classical less ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay let's get serieous for a moment hmm, my father like classical but was narrowminded at fews composers of baroque era and romantic era, he hate mine classic except gregorian, he like jazz and blues, , blues rock i.e Joe Cocker.

My mother side dosen like music except kitsch french singer and opera but not oddity straight foward and whiteout lacking respect to my mother her taste in opera is limited and mainstream but i guess she is not a music nerd like me , father and sister.

What about your familly do you like this topic on human behavioral lesson on music like classic.

Do your father like mine limited to classical, kinda stiff on some stuff and denied the rest.. hmm??
Tell me your anecdote i whant to know please?


:tiphat:

Day of ours live ala sauce deprofundis, pease i whant to hear all your anecdote


----------



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

MY father was a casual fan of classical music, he always had the NPR station with classical music on when he got home from work. My mother doesn't hate classical music but would never put it on, on her own.


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

My mother and father were both fine with classical music and didn't mind listening to it, but never spent time listening to the works of specific composers. More of a "greatest hits" type of family. My mother is the one more likely to listen to classical, though. I think my first exposure was listening to their record of Hooked on Classics, and I probably wore out the needle on the record player a few times when I was young listening to that one. They also got the cds of "Classical Thunder" when they came out. And one of their favorite gifts that I gave them for an anniversary (so they tell me, anyway) was tickets to a pops-type concern with Americana songs (lots of Copland and whatnot). But in the car, the radio was always on oldies or easy listening.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

My mother was a big classical fan (my dad not so much, though he had no problem with it) and frequently had the radio tuned to classical music. One day when I was two she turned the radio on and I started to cry, so she turned it off again only to find I cried even louder, from which she and my dad figured that I'd begun to cry because I was moved by the music. They offered me piano lessons when I was 5, and it kinda seemed like a good idea to me at the time. More than half a century later I'm still playing and listening with great pleasure. My parents gave me an enormous amount but music was one of their most precious gifts, bless them.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It was my father who encouraged me to get Beethoven's 3rd, 5th, and 6th symphonies. That got the ball rolling for me. Beethoven was his hero. Seems he also recommended Mahler to me. Two of my favorites for symphonic music!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Like, yes ... love, I'd have to say no. Both my parents were casual listeners of a sort of "greatest hits" of classical music. They certainly know little about it, and probably couldn't tell a terrible performance from a great one if it was signalled with bells and whistles (á la Spike Jones).

One of the things that contributed the most to my never taking up the violin professionally was the fact that my parents knew nothing of the repertoire, had zero recordings of solo violin works, and took me to almost no concerts except of the "1812 overture in the parK" sort of deal. Hardly inspirational.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

My father thought, and still thinks, that classical music is boring and old-fashioned. He's a rock listener through-and-through. Each to his own, but I think he's musically impoverished. Somewhat artistically impoverished really because he has, to my knowledge, never read a novel. Not entirely though because he had a craft profession.

My mother listened to odd pieces without knowing the names of composers. Numbers from ballet suites and small-scale single works. I think she had more exposure to it in the home and was generally more open-minded.

I didn't really get my listening tastes from either of them.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No, not really. They had a hand full of "Music for the millions" records, which did not get much play time either. They preferred German popular songs (Schlagers) of their time (say 1950-1960).

Songs like this:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

My father loved classical music. He was a bit more traditional and I started out like that but gone more adventurous.

My Mother liked because my father did!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> [...]
> 
> They preferred German popular songs (Schlagers) of their time (say 1950-1960).
> 
> Songs like this:


You have my sympathy, ArtRock. My mother's perennial favourite is Nana Mouskouri, whilst my father, once keen on jazz and classical music, his musical tastes have now regressed to sentimental Country songs.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 20, 2017)

My parents were not well educated. I suppose you would say they were respectable working class. Unusually they both loved classical music and I was exposed to it from being a baby. I loved it from my earliest years, unlike my younger brother and sister. 

My parents taste was for 'serious' classical, Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert and Brahms in particular. Still very much to my taste, but they were somewhat less enthusiastic when I started listening to Janacek and Bartok!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My father didn't listen to music, though he played in dance bands when he was young. My mother listened to the big bands. My uncle, who predeceased my birth, was the one with the artistic temperament, and I think his side of the family crept into my aesthetic sense. I was introduced to classical music through his collection of 78s. To this day, I prefer recordings of Shostakovich's symphonies when they approximate the sound of an old record player.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Neither.



Art Rock said:


> No, not really. They had a hand full of "Music for the millions" records, which did not get much play time either. They preferred German popular songs (Schlagers) of their time (say 1950-1960).
> 
> Songs like this:


The lied has come a long way.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

There's nothing wrong with Nana Mouskouri. She has a great voice.

I recall when my mother got glasses she was teased by my father and called 'Nana Mouskouri' and she reacted very badly. I had no idea who Mouskouri was so the following Saturday at my grandmother's house I was shown an album cover with a rather fetching young woman on it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> *There's nothing wrong with Nana Mouskouri. She has a great voice.*
> 
> I recall when my mother got glasses she was teased by my father and called 'Nana Mouskouri' and she reacted very badly. I had no idea who Mouskouri was so the following Saturday at my grandmother's house I was shown an album cover with a rather fetching young woman on it.


I don't disagree, but the repertoire she was singing back in the day was not to my rarefied taste.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

No. I am proud to say that my classical journey is entirely my own one, without a parental figure introducing me to it.

I would love to introduce my parents to it some day though. Who knows, maybe they will even enjoy it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

No classical music in the house where I grew up.Both my parents liked to listen to music from germany.
I must have heard some bits of classical music , accidentally , that triggered my attention.
I was 16 when I bought my first classical LP,Beethoven's fifth ,the 1963 Karajan recording.
It was a mono LP ,it was cheaper and I did not know what stereo meant.
From start I wanted the best available.
A little later I wanted to buy another Beethoven symphony and I remember it very well that I listened to the seventh and I was very disappointed.
It was so completely different and that was a big surprise.
All the popular music sounded much the same and it was clear to me that I had a lot to learn.

My mother really liked René Carol and my father loved Ernst Mosch Und Seine Original Egerländer Musikanten.

On sunday after the Mass and a week of hard work he relaxed with coffee and a sigar he listened to his beloved music.
It is a pleasant memory seeing him enjoying his music.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Both of my parents have a strong admiration for classical music, even if neither one of them listens to it regularly. My dad loves Mozart in particular, whereas my mom is a devout fan of Chopin. She's been keen to come to some concerts with me in recent years - she just heard Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_ for the first time and was deeply moved!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Both my parents like some classical music and listened to some as I was growing up, but I would not say they love classical music in the sense that they are highly interested and educated about it. They know a little bit and listen to a little bit.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

My dad listened to Country on his job sites (building contractor) and Easy Listening when he was puttering in the garage at home. My mom didn't listen to music at all. I am compensating for that now.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

We grew up in a house without music - my parents watched top of the pops now and then but we did not have an LP player. The first LP player we had was one I bought when I was 14 and I used it to play pop music of the times. I discovered classical music later in my mid 20s.

I know people who were brought up with classical music, learning instruments etc and going to concerts. Hardly any of them have a deep interest in classical music in adult life.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

My parents...My mum likes classical music but my dad likes rock music.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2017)

stomanek said:


> We grew up in a house without music - my parents watched top of the pops now and then but we did not have an LP player. The first LP player we had was one I bought when I was 14 and I used it to play pop music of the times. I discovered classical music later in my mid 20s.
> 
> I know people who were brought up with classical music, learning instruments etc and going to concerts.
> 
> ...


remarkable isn't ?


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Traverso said:


> remarkable isn't ?


perhaps - but classical music is a niche interest appealing to very few who will take it very seriously in life - seriously enough to join TC and argue passionately about what they like etc.

I dont much bother with poetry - and I am quite certain that had I lived a childhood singing with poems - I would still not much bother with it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't remember any classical music being played at home when I was growing up - my brother played guitar and keyboards well and could also read music but this was the middle-to-late 1960s and his tastes centred around the rock and pop of that decade. As with Siegendes Licht my classical experience has been pretty much a solo voyage, although one of my ex-colleagues gave me some very helpful points of reference in the early days of it.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Mother, yes, father, no.

Mother wanted me to learn to play piano as a child, father thought it a waste of time and money.
I'm still bitter I was denied.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

It's never too late. If you still want it, go for it.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Animal the Drummer said:


> It's never too late. If you still want it, go for it.


Thank you for the kind words, but at my age my fingers will revolt. :lol:


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Age is just a number, my friend. It's your decision of course, but make sure you're true to yourself when you take it.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Age is just a number, my friend. It's your decision of course, but make sure you're true to yourself when you take it.


Just a number!!! Tell that to my wheezing chest and arthritic fingers, I bet your not even in your 80s yet.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Born and bred with classical music, well 98% of the time anyway.


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

An interesting thread to read through, thanks deprofundis.

My parents both love music. But they don't really listen to classical music, though they do respect it. Me being the pampered first born, it seems my mother tried out the "mozart effect" on me. Recently in their basement I dug up 2 CD's which I haven't heard since my very early childhood, and listening to them again drenched me with nostalgia (it is an incredible feeling). 'The Marriage of Figaro' (George Solti) and 'Peter and the Wolf'. 

When I was a kid I loved progressive rock, heavy metal, and jazz.. (Which naturally would lead me into classical music I suppose, because of my like for compositional complexity and instrumental virtuosity.)

But I did not become interested in classical music until 12th grade, when my excellent history teacher showed a documentary on Beethoven, and in it I heard the 4th mvmnt of Beethoven's piano trio no. 3.
And the trajectory of my life changed after that 

My dad plays a lot of guitar in his free time. Lately these days he's been into working on the really old fashioned licks like Charlie Patton and other Delta Blues musicians, instead of the Beatles and Led Zep he used to play.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Melvin said:


> An interesting thread to read through, thanks deprofundis.
> 
> My parents both love music. *But they don't really listen to classical music*, though they do respect it. Me being the pampered first born, it seems my mother tried out the "mozart effect" on me. Recently in their basement I dug up 2 CD's which I haven't heard since my very early childhood, and listening to them again drenched me with nostalgia (it is an incredible feeling). 'The Marriage of Figaro' (George Solti) and 'Peter and the Wolf'.
> 
> ...


Same with mine.My father was a very good musician but played other sorts although he could appreciate classical having played it as a young man. Mum was not very musical but liked to listen. I got interested in classical at about 14/15 and continued ever since.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Neither of my parents listened to classical music. I had an aunt who played piano and my sister did too. But for the most part I grew up in a very sports centric family. But we did have a piano in the house and I always gravitated toward classical music even when I was child. 

I remember having Brahms' hungarian dance #5, Night on Bald Mountain and Grieg's in the hall of the mountain king playing in my head. I must have heard it on TV or something. 

I didn't like all classical music though, a piece like the andante from Mozart's piano concerto 21 would have bored me (it still kind of does to be honest). I liked music that was typically uptempo and in a minor key. I remember my oldest sister would play C.P.E Bach's Solfeggietto, it sounded like magic every time she played it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

No. My parents thought I was weird but at least didn't discourage me.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Weston said:


> No. My parents thought I was weird...


No! really? gosh, you just can't win eh...


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Weston said:


> No. My parents thought I was weird but at least didn't discourage me.


I can relate :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arnerich said:


> I can relate :lol:


Not so much my parents, more my classmates and friends, listening to opera, you must be .....( all the names one can imagine)
It didn't bother me then , still don't.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Not so much my parents, more my classmates and friends, listening to opera, you must be .....( all the names one can imagine)
> It didn't bother me then , still don't.


I still remember in High School being asked "Don't you like any normal music?" :scold:


----------



## nikon (Nov 16, 2017)

I have general musical legacy from my parents that came from late 60's and 70's music.
There was some classics LP's in their collection, but mostly famous classics like Beethoven collected, Mozart best works etc.
As I grown, my musical horizons was spread to something more wide than that


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

arnerich said:


> I still remember in High School being asked "Don't you like any normal music?" :scold:


Yep. I got that too. Also got "don't you listen to any relevant music?"

To answer the OP, my parents are fans of classical and it's due to them that I'm even a fan in the first place. That said, I have become a much bigger fan than they ever were. My classical collection is much larger than that of my parents'. They enjoy other music as much or more than classical, but for me classical will always be #1.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Born into and raised in a Jamaican family, I can safely say that I was and still am an odd duck as far as musical preference are concerned. My family and I grew up with disco and reggae (some jazz, disco, soul, a bit of gospel, rhythm and blues, hip-hop, country courtesy of my grandfather), but I was the only one who branched out into classical when I was about fourteen. 

I remember playing a tender passage from the first movement of Mahler's Ninth, and my mother liked it. But I also remember playing Bruckner's Ninth, Franck's Symphony in D, and Bach's Toccata and Fugue, and she found it morbid (I played the Bach quite loudly while she was having guests one day and she rushed into my room to have me turn down the volume). My grandmother had limited appreciation of it, but was relatively knowledgeable and open-minded (she was a housekeeper/nurse for a while in a family that listened to classical music), while my grandfather called the music "sissy." My other relatives and friends, let's just say, were into other things. 

My goodness the memories.


----------

